# MAC in Dubai



## cipelica (Dec 29, 2008)

Can you tell me are the prices in Dubai high? I heard that there is a store at the Airport? At the shopping festival, can you tell are the prices lower at MAC also?


----------



## elementaire (Mar 15, 2009)

just got back from Dubai a couple of days ago:

Paint pot - 90 Dhs
Eyeshadow pot - 70Dhs


----------



## nunu (Mar 15, 2009)

The one at the airport is cheaper because it's duty free.

There is MAC in every mall in Dubai, Dubail Mall, Emairates Mall etc.
Cremesheen glasses are 89 dirhams from a normal counter.


----------

